
Upcoming changes in PHP 7.1 - kiyanwang
https://dotdev.co/upcoming-changes-in-php-7-1-76ebea53b820#.9m09otnet
======
infogulch

        // Results in 10
        $total = 'I ate 3 bananas yesterday' + 'and I ate 7 bananas today';
    

"[this example] contains numeric values, so everything else is stripped out,
and the sum of those are used to calculate the total of 10. But it would still
be nice to see a warning, as this may not be intended behaviour."

 _this may not be intended behaviour_

 _may_

~~~
pan69
Why not? In PHP you concatenate strings with a "."

    
    
        $total = 'I ate 3 bananas yesterday' . 'and I ate 7 bananas today';

